# Online NICOP application renewal questions



## Kazzz (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi everyone.

My NICOP card is expired and I am applying online to renew.

If I change my marital status in the system to married then when it comes to the "relatives" page I am unable to put my father down as the head of the family (Household Head Information), if I keep marital information the same it lets me put down my father as the head. If I enter that I am married then I have to select myself as the head of the family.

What should I do?

Leave marital status as it is and keep my father as house head or change marital status and put down me as head?

Please help asap because I need to get apply for this asap.

Thanks!


----------

